# HE poured BEER in the tank!!!!!



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

HELP my super crazy ex BF when he came to get the rest of his stuff poured a beer in the fishtank....YESTERDAY i never noticed causae it was past thier last feeding time..... he also put WINDEX in my hospital tank!!!!!!! i have seperated my 4 girls into the bigest vases i could find.... (i know its small but it will have to do for now) they are extremly hyper active stress strips are showing more then they ever have!!!!! discount fish is jumping.... she has never jumped befor!!!!!! i have them each in warm watter with betta care and a drop of betta fix.... just so i know the water is at its healthiest.... i have started to boil watter to do a full clean of the big tank.... i AM extremly worried....


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

*UPDATE*

lucky's stress strips have faded a little.... shes my little trooper!

discount fish.... my most dominat female is still flipping out.... 

safire has calmed down... and stress strips are still bold as ever
Cinder .... seems to have calmed down a little she is only in about 3 inches of water.... she seemed to be having trouble getting up for air... this seems to have stoped now she seems fine except for huge stress stripe .... yes stripe... it is THAT big


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

*UPDATE #2*

discount fish is still flipping out but now seems to be wobbly too.... when she is jumping she willl land upside down seem to sink abit and then swimm around crazilly untill this happens again *PLEASE HELP FAST I NEED TO SAVE HER SHE HASN'T EVEN GOT A PROPER NAME YET!!!*


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I would move her into clean water without any additives at all (except dechlorinator of course). Was she the windex fish or the beer fish?

Edit: Have your locks changed if you can.


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

beer all 4 were inthe beer the windex tank only had a snail in it... who seems to not have cared in any ways of his poisened tank...


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

oh and trust me i have his keys and he is gone... and because of our neibors they called the police because of his yelling they are here and if one of the fish dies he is getting charged..... but i think they should charge him anyways becuase i am going to save all of these poor girls who NEVER ever deserved any of this... they never even fought... i had tail nipping on day one and thats it!!! 
*UPDATE#3*
discount fish... has been moved into ... a smaller vase for now but in just normal declrinated water... no change so far


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

*UPDATE#5*
lucky my lil trooper seems to have no stress strips and is in love with the new clean plant i have put in for her!!! 
cinder and safire... both calm just stressed out they are normal to have stress strips though ... they seem to have them come and go in the flip of a coin.... they are normal stress strips now not huge bold ones... i can tell they are going to be fine...
discount fish has not stopped flipping out... although she has slowed down ALOT and the wobbling is getting much worse... i fear she may go in the next few minuts.... but i know she is fighting hard...


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

She might just be drunk and poisoned. Alcohol poisoning is no fun. I hope they make it. I'm sorry he's such a, ya know. :/

Just keep their water clean and fresh until you get the tank sorted out. That's all I can think to do. And hope they make it.


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

*update #6*


discount fish...has slowed down ALOT i think she is letting go...


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

*update #7*

the police have taken thier pictures and are now setting up the charges.... discount fish didn't make it....... poor girl.... i decided that her name was christina in the last few seconds... cause of the song fighter..... and all... ya... 

*Question*

i have always kept them in thier group of 4....seeing as christina was my dominate voice of reason... stop ALL fights fish... should i keep them seperate untill i can go out and get another girl??


----------



## Drift (Jul 26, 2010)

I would have punched him in the face. No one messes with my fish. 
I'm really sorry for you loss though.  You did the best and only thing you really could. You can't reverse poisoning, the only thing that could have been done is what you did. Placing the fish in clean water.
And again, I'm sorry for your loss.
I can't give advice about the sorority because I'm not familiar with them.


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

thank you for all your help guys!...

this is my first group of girls... and so far i couldn't have asked for a better group....


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry.  

I'm not familiar with sororities but I think from all I've read here, 4 is the min. So I'd hold off until you can pick up another.


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

i hope they get better. slap him for me


----------



## cheekyfish (Aug 20, 2010)

Usually betta females do well in groups of three or more, so they should be fine... Personally, I would try putting them back together in the original tank, and keep the vases handy, just in case they start fighting. Hope that helps!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

well no 4 is the minimum but if you could get six its better but if you only want to get 1 and hold off untill you get more dont put them in the tank yet. also im sorry for you loss its really sad when something happens the fish have to pay for it fish are so unappreciated by some people:-(


----------



## sharkweek (Jun 22, 2010)

whoah!! what a heartless jerk!!!!!!!!! I hope they really throw the book at him.


----------



## marbledplakat (Aug 21, 2010)

It really depends on the fish. If they were already in together I wouldn't worry too much. I have a tank with just two female bettas in it right now and they swim along right next to each other without fighting or anything.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Adding a 4th "stranger" may cause them all to pick on just her,
But with betta's you can never be to sure, Just watch them closely if you only add 1 new girl.


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

*UPDATE*
my local pet store called me and brought one over for free for me and they felt so bad ... i may even be getting a job there now that they saw with how little i had to help the other three with that they are ALL fine now!!!!!!! so i bagged the three in vases reagranged the tank also they brought me two new plants!!! and the 4 of them are now floating getting to know each other with out the posiblity of fighting in the newly SUPER cleaned tank.... we all must give a big thanks to rick's aquarium store!!! for sending someone over with really expencive cleaning supplies and new food thats saposed to help them feel even heathier!!! thank you guys for all the saport!!!! i can't wait to get a camera to show you guys my girls and their...looks liek brandnew tank... rick also asked me if he supplied me with the equipment if i would start breeding for him.... as the breeder he normally buys from has moved away... things are looking up....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow so how many females did they give you!!?? Wow that was soo nice of them im happy they are okay and you are so lucky!!!


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

they gave me one... but the girl that had died was free from then too because of lucky jumping from the net on the ground they were scared if she didn't live and all so they gave me christina/discount fish... the new girl is doing very well safire has taken her "rightfull" place as domniant... she flared once and everyone backed off... cinder seems to be right below safire in the new pecking order... and lucky... well i never knew she had a fighing side to her!!!! she is in a vase in the tank just seperated... untill she learns to behave.... should i just keep her out for a few hours then intoduce her??


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

keep who out?

the new female? if yes then yes you should keep her out and in some treated water for a couple of hours so she could get used to her home .also when she has been there for a few hours then put her in a baggie and place the baggie into the tank so she can get used to the temp of the sorority tank. then release her and keep an eye out for her a okay


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

no lucky!!! the new fish is in the tank ajusted and such already with safire and cinder... they are ALL getting along but lucky when in her baggy was tring to bite threw it and attack everyone elce... i put her in a vase sitting in the tank so she is in and maybe she will calm down when used to the other fish...but also so she can't fight with anyone.... should i take out lucky? for a few hours and then try again with her?


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

wow u have a nice petstore. have fun with your new betta clan! as for lucky you should probably try a few more times. if you leave her in there for a little while they might establish an order or something, if not you have a problem.


----------



## Hermitpaws (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, So i guess the police and the pet store saved the day!!
glad things are looking up for you and you fish!!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Why that son of a gun! Urg.

Sorry about you loss. I'm glad things are lookin' up!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Crazy jerk!!! I'm glad most of your fish lived, what a miracle that even one survived, let alone 3! I'm sorry you lost Christina, makes me so sad! I hope lucky learns to play nice an get along with others soon!


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

just an update... everyone is getting along GREAT and my new girl is named Jada!!! getting a camera VERY soon!!! hope to have pics for you all she is very pretty... pretty sure she is a wild type... hard to tell at times though


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That's great to hear.  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

I would. Sorry to hear about your fish. Crazy ex's suck.


----------



## comet (Aug 2, 2010)

The guy is a coward. Sorry you and the fish had to go through that.

I would like to add that you might still want to consider changing your locks in case he was able to make a duplicate.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

vaygirl said:


> That's great to hear.  Can't wait to see pics.


me either!!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Agreed with Comet!!. at least your fish are okay now


----------



## Phoxly (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd say your BF is lucky I'm not in Ontario or I'd be beating someone down  sorry for your loss miyko.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

1) Bad boyfriend 
or
2) GREAT local fish store

My choice would always be number 2 and that's where you are now. Good luck with getting everything back in order.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Heh. I bet he didn't expect to get charges for killing fish... Glad to hear that 3 made it, though I'm sorry about Christina. Sounds like it was very lucky, though. Some alcohol is used to euth fish, so it could've been very bad. Luckily the beer was probably diluted by the tank water, or things could've gone much different. Congrats on the new girl, though! It's nice that the pet store gave her to you.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

You might have to remove all of the girls and rearrange the decor so they can re-establish their pecking order on fair ground.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

wooooah lots of updates. i pretty much think the fishy is drunk and poisened. I have no clue whether she'll get better...But i hope so!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

sorry i only read the first page when i posted that ^^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about what happened. What a JERK to harm innocent animals because he's mad at you! I'm sorry about your discount fish but I hope all the others will be ok. It sounds like you are doing all you can for them.


----------



## SleepyRN (Nov 4, 2009)

Pressing charges due to a $1.50 fish dying. That is freakin' awesome!

Not awesome that a little betta had to give it's life, but ya know she was happy when she was living.


----------



## miyko (Jul 28, 2010)

nah she was actully free... but the charges were pressed becuase of a number of things that was just the tipping point the cops needed


----------



## jaimiemay (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry for your loss 
Ex sounds like a crazy psycho and I hope he gets what he deserves


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds like my ex husband! He starved my pets with no food or water when I got a separation from him before the divorce. He agreed to care for them when I moved in with my mom. I asked every week if he needed pet food and treats and he always said "yes" so I went and bought all the pet foods he needed. But the day I went to visit I seen most of the pets dead! My Cockatiel, Hermit Crabs, and Hamster dead with no food in the dishes or water in the water bottles, and he had the nerve to say "I just gave them food and water last night",....Yeah last night a week a go?!?! The food storage containers for all the pets were full too, sitting only a few feet away in view of my poor starving pets!!! Only the 2 cats(1 his 1 mine) and my Ferret were still alive so I packed them up and left with them all, including his cat too! When I asked if he was feeding them their canned cat food 3 times a week along with the dry everyday he said "Yes" But when I opened the cupboard there were dozens of cans of cat food and the new bag of dry food unopened along with the new bag of Ferret food unopened too! My mom only let me bring my 3 bettas to her small place when I 1st left him (One reason they have to live in small tanks for now) So the cats went to my sisters and my ferret to a No Kill Exotic Pet Rescue in a neighboring town near here. Since writing this His cat died at my sisters and my ferret died at the rescue shelter. Both were very old to begin with, but the 3 Bettas and my cat are still alive!  Sorry But I was just needing to let you know my story lol.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

if she stopped the fights then i would wait until you have a new one... so sorry for your loss. hope it works with the police and such.


----------

